# Cheating Husband



## needhelp2 (Aug 15, 2012)

Recently I found out that my husband is having an affair. After I approach him with the situation he's still in denial. I recently filed for divorce and I'm committed to ending this marriage. However, something inside of me want to try and work things out. In the meantime I'm losing my mind. 
Give me some feed back


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

give us more details please

read the newbie link in my signature as well

sorry you are here


----------



## needhelp2 (Aug 15, 2012)

More details well let me start by saying that this affair has been going on for about 3 yrs now I recently just found out. My husband abuses drugs and drinks to no end so many nights he don't even come home. About a year ago he started staying out more sometime weeks at a time. So it concerned me. I started looking at his phone records and notice the late night calls that he was spending hours on the phone with one person. This man would even get up in the morning to call this women before brushing his teeth or washing his face. When I confronted him about the calls he was like they are nothing ofcourse being a women i didnt let it go. Recently i brought a tracking device for my car and let me say this man spend hours with this women everyday so at this point I filed for divorce and and hired a lawyer. But inspite of all of this like a damn fool i still want my married to work. All I can do at this point is see my therapist and pray but I found this site which was good because it allowed me to vent.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi-

Does he want to get a divorce?


----------



## needhelp2 (Aug 15, 2012)

No he don't want a divorce but he's also not willing to stop his wicked ways and I will never trust him again

Does he want to get a divorce?[/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

needhelp2 said:


> No he don't want a divorce but he's also not willing to stop his wicked ways and I will never trust him again
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


of course not, cheaters want to "cake eat", if he is used to manipulating you and getting his way then why would he stop?

has he been served yet?


----------

